# Broadhead test G5 Montec M3



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I was very impressed with the new M3


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Are these still metal injection molded (MIM)? What is the hardness, the ones made in the past were very soft and impossible to get sharp and wouldn't stay sharp.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

They are MIM but I am not sure what the hardness is. I shot them into a piece of high density foam about 8 times and then through a spray paint can and it was still sharp enough to cut my hand.


----------



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

I've been thinking about buying a pack of those heads. I really like the QAD Exodus, but I'd happily take those for a spin.


----------



## ben280 (Mar 5, 2016)

Neat looking broad heads


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

Are they quieter in flight than the montec's? they sure had a hiss to them.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes the non-vented design is much quieter.


----------



## folkertj (Feb 4, 2016)

Those new heads are awfully impressive is you ask me. Great looking product from g5.


----------



## 180orbust (Oct 3, 2019)

intersting


----------



## davidvw_2008 (Feb 25, 2018)

i will have to look into these


----------



## Rohnson23 (Aug 9, 2018)

Like the look and design from G5 on these heads. Has anyone sharpened them yet? Are they easy to sharpen?


----------



## Munger23 (Jul 1, 2019)

Do they fly like a field point?


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Munger23 said:


> Do they fly like a field point?


I'm sure they will out of a good tuned Bow, with proper spine arrows and spin good, as will almost any fixed head.


----------



## kahunter (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## Yovi1991 (Jan 22, 2021)

Nice review. Are they easier to sharpen then the original? That was my only complaint with the vented series hard to get real sharp


----------



## Patri0t (Jan 28, 2020)

I love the way Montessori fly but I am not impressed with their blood trail.


----------



## JakeNeathawk (Dec 25, 2019)

Did these require any fine tuning to fly like a field point?


----------



## Bucket monkey (Oct 17, 2020)

That’s interesting


----------



## dylanchatch (Jun 14, 2021)

Great broad heads what I’ve heard. Currently shooting montecs but would switch to these


----------



## cwshire (Aug 19, 2021)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## talyhalm (Feb 7, 2021)

What is the hardness, the ones made in the past were very soft and impossible to get sharp and wouldn't stay sharp.



Nox Vidmate VLC


----------



## MLGbow (Oct 26, 2021)

Good video,good info. Thanks


----------



## 78tank (11 mo ago)

Munger23 said:


> Do they fly like a field point?


Not in my experience. At 20 yards the 125gr Montec M3 are flying 6-8 inches left of POA and likewise 6-8 inches left of FP POI. Crazy left curve flight pattern. Would be great if the quary was hiding behind a tree. But they are all but unusable on my setup for some reason. Tried all three BH's in the pack on several different arrows w/near identical results every shot. 

Bear Paradox, 63.4lb, 28.5 in dl, 31" Easton xx75 2413 hunter , 125gr field point.


----------



## greed6467 (Sep 2, 2018)

thanks for posting


----------

